# Pdx Doug Hits 2000 Posts



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The Professor RULES!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wahoo! 2000 posts!

And only *1000* of them had something to do with airplanes and conveyor belts!









Way to go, Doug! Keep 'em coming!









Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Keep up the good work!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to go Doug









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, and he probably got 1400 of them in that battle of wits with Wolfie before Christmas.









Congratulations Doug! I always look forward to your posts - whether pearls of wisdom, or rapiers of wit.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Way to go Doug. A big milestone









sunny

Dallas


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Would it subtract posts if the conveyor was going the opposite direction????
















Congrats!!!

Steve


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Would it subtract posts if the conveyor was going the opposite direction????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only in a vaccuum.....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Great job Doug!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm hot on the Professors heels!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Doug,

Congratulations Doug! Keep the post coming.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats Doug on the 2k mark. Truley your posts (except those involving conveyor belts, vacuum or bowling balls) very worthwhile reading. You are very knowledgeable in Outback's and much more. I've enjoyed all your posts.

Bill.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Good job Doug!









It's almost been a year since I came over to help install the quickie flush. on your brand new Outback.

Do you get a post for every Bump?

Jeff


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Awesome, Doug! Post on..... and on...... and on!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

doug

congrats on 2000 posts







you are









darrel


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

*Late Breaking News - Recount Underway*

As reported earlier PDX_Doug reportedly hit his 2,000th post today. However according to Official Outback Rules and Regulations, "BUMP" posts do not count towards the post counts. So in a stunning upset PDX_Doug actual post count is 972.









Congrats on your 2000th post Doug and thanks for all the help, tips, advice and harassment you dish out on the forum! It must be Miller time or time for a new keyboard.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> The Professor RULES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they count if the are on a conveyor moving in the opposite direction?

Congrats PDX - Love your wit, humor and comments.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Isn't that somewhere close to 1000 posts in under 30 days?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> *Late Breaking News - Recount Underway*
> 
> However according to Official Outback Rules and Regulations, "BUMP" posts do not count towards the post counts. So in a stunning upset PDX_Doug actual post count is 972. [snapback]75439[/snapback]​


You beat me to this one, Y! Clever, indeed.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> *Late Breaking News - Recount Underway*
> 
> As reported earlier PDX_Doug reportedly hit his 2,000th post today. However according to Official Outback Rules and Regulations, "BUMP" posts do not count towards the post counts. So in a stunning upset PDX_Doug actual post count is 972.


Man! Tough room!









Anyway, thanks for the um... 'restrained' comments!
You guys and gals are the best!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Â The Professor RULES!Â
> ...


I think that would be a decision for the Moerators....but do you 'spose the Professor can fly if he's vaccuuming the bowling balls while walking backwards on a conveyor belt moving in the opposit direction as the ball in rolling?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Being new here I don't get all the bowling ball, conveyor belt, and vacuum comments. From what I've seen though, it's probably not worth going back to read your old stuff. Keep up the good work on all the new posts though.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Since I am to illiterate to do it, maybe someone could link those couple of jokes to help explain the humor.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Being new here I don't get all the bowling ball, conveyor belt, and vacuum comments.


Trust me campmg, you are better off not knowing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> Being new here I don't get all the bowling ball, conveyor belt, and vacuum comments. From what I've seen though, it's probably not worth going back to read your old stuff. Keep up the good work on all the new posts though.
> [snapback]76377[/snapback]​


campmg, its really all about a bunch of Outbackers having cabin fever and kicking into high-gear to break the dulldrums - ALL at the same time. It wasn't pretty but - well - er - um --- we had some fun! Served its purpose and, so far, has kept most of us sane (we lost a few...Moosegut most notably...and Doug - well, he's on the edge).

..and you're right - there's little point in going back to read or (try to) understand any of that stuff. As for Doug's OTHER posts - they are very much worth reading (and, although I am still in "Info Absorbtion TT-newbie" mode, I expect they are just as equally worth heeding).


----------

